# Erm...Can't think of a title



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I ended up having to work last night in the bar short noticed and didn't finish till a little after midnight, which is a pain because normally i aim to be in bed (asleep) by then on a monday night because i have lectures early tuesday morninf. I didn't end up getting to bed til 1am because i was too awake to sleep, but i was tired. So i got a good 7 hours sleep, which is finegood for me in fact but i STILL feel like i've been hit by a train! I usually wouldn't be tired after 7 hours sleep, 6 yes, 7 no. I actually slept over half an our as well. Anyway, have to go now. In a rush for me lesson, its in 10 minutes! Arghhh! I hope i don't sleep through that! I well known for sleeping in lectures!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

We just had a group meeting after the lecture in the cafe and we were talking among the group saying what problems we were having with the essay and stuff like that. I was telling them parts i was stuck at and they were just laughing at me. I tried to explain that yes, i do know what i need to write but i don't know how to write it, where to look etc. Then this annoying woman on our course kept interrupting out group meeting, joking around telling us we were talking to loudly. Which we laughed at. I just said back to her (sarcastically), Donna, do you mind not interupting our group meeting, we have some very important issues to discuss. She got so angry at me!Then we carried on discussing stuff and they just weren't taking me seriously. I have tried to hard to write this stupid essay, on a title i don't even know yet and they won't help me at all. They don't seem to realise that if i fail so do they. They say that i'm holding them back and they can't finish until i do. But i have about a million and one things to do before that essay is due in.Excuse me while i sream. Again.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I can think of a title.







*SpliffEnders*


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm not even going to honour that with an answer John.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)




----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)




----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Oh Spliff chill out will you!! Laugh you fool!





















*John*


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm sorry John. I can't chill out until i have finished at least 2 of the three essays! I should be able to chill sometime this afternoon if all goes to plan.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Spliff,Keep up the good work.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Here Spliff,Have some of my delicious cannolis. Save the wine when you're finished your essays.


----------

